# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مباحث عمومی دلفی و پاسکال > خبر: Delphi XE2 به زودی منتشر می شود!!!

## BORHAN TEC

سلام

امروز متوجه شدم که Delphi XE 2 به زودی منتشر خواهد شد. ظاهراً قابلیت های جالبی به این نسخه اضافه شده است که برای اطلاع از آنها می توانید به لینکهای زیر مراجعه کنید: :لبخند گشاده!: 

http://www.embarcadero.com/world-tour
http://forms.embarcadero.com/forms/R...oreYouBuyPromo
http://delphi.about.com/b/2011/08/02...world-tour.htm

در ضمن از دوستانی که اطلاعات بیشتری در رابطه با این نسخه دارند خواهشمندم که آنرا در همین تاپیک انعکاس دهند.

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

فکر کنم بیشتر دوستان با رفتن تو سایت های بالا مشکل داشته باشن .

خوب میتونید پیشنمایش اونو از لینک زیر بطور مستقیم و براحتی دانلود کنید .

http://hipfile.com/bdrod4pp5ajs/80-2...9j-HD.mp4.html


شاد باشید .

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

یه عکس از یکی از امکانات اضافه شده به دلفی جدید :

FireMonkey.jpg

این عکس یه ممو رو نشون میده که میشه چرخوندش .

چندتا عکس دیگه :

----------


## Felony

فکر میکنم این نسخه از Delphi پایه گذار تحولی باشه که خیلی وقته منتظرش بودیم ...

----------


## gbg

خب من باهاش کار کردم و تو تست  نسخه بتاش شرکت داشتم
win64 و iOS رو ساپورت میکنه و یه passserver داره که کمپایلر رو تو ویندوز اجرامی کنی و اون برنامه رو تو iOS اجرا میکنه
sdk به اسم Firemonky اضافه شده.

----------


## soft-c

دوستان خواهشا منابعی که این مطالب را از آن بیان میکنید نیز ذکر کنید 
تشکر

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

برا دانلودش من این راه ها رو پیدا کردم :

به صورت آنلاین:

http://www.onlinedisk.ru/file/695472

به صورت آفلاین : 

دانلود تکه تکه فایلهای نصب

 

```
http://installers.codegear.com/prereq/radstudio/5.0/microsoft%20jsharp%20runtime%202.0.7zip
http://installers.codegear.com/prereq/radstudio/7.0/microsoft%20.net%20framework%203.5%20service%20pack%201.7zip   (not necessary for win7)
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/glyfx.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/rasam_windows.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/rasam_macosx.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/programfiles%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/vclwin32runtimes.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/vcldotnetruntimes.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/delphiwin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/delphiwin32%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/delphiwin32x.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/delphiwin32txyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dunit.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/core.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/core%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/tchartdelphi.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coretxyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/corez.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/corewin32x.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/transmogrifierdx.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coredelphi.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coredelphi%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/corenetz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/corewin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/corewin32xyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/corewin32txyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/xmlmapper.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coredelphibcb.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/mdlimport.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/database.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/databasew32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbexplr.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/ibxw32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/ibxw32xyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbgow32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/sqlbuilder%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbexpress.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/unittesting.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/htmldesigner.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/htmldesigner%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/ite.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/etm.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/itewin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/intraweb.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/iwwin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/indy.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/indywin32xyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/indywin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/codevisualization_delphi.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/codevisualization_delphi%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/codevisualization_delphix.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/codevisualization_delphix%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/codevisualizationz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/codevisualization.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/codevisualizationx.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/codevisualizationx%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/sourcefileswin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/sourcefileswin32%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/sourcefileswin32xz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/internetcontrols.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/internetctrlswin32x.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/soapwin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/webappdebugger.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/msofficecontrolscore.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/msofficedelphiwin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/bde.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/bdecommon.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/bdecommon%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/bde_pro.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/bdecommon_pro.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/bdecommon_pro%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/databasedesktop.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/databasedesktop%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/imagefiles.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/sampledatafiles.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/help%20system%20installer.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/finalbuilder%20installer.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/svnclient%20installer.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/querybuilder.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/ribboncontrolsw32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/ribboncontrolsw32xyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coreosx32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coreosx32xyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coreosx32txz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coreosx32z.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coredelphi64z.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/core64.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/core64xyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/core64xz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/coredelphi64.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/fmxcore.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/fmxdelphi.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/fmxcorexyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/fmxdelphixyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/fmx64xyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/fmx64core.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbcommon.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbxz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbxz%20english.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbsxyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbtxyz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/dbtxz.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/D0D6B9EE-F98B-4EE3-9664-8A2ED0B24DC3/helpwin32.7zip 
http://installers.codegear.com/prereq/radstudio/6.0/borland%20database%20engine%20professional%20english.7zip 

http://installers.codegear.com.edgesuite.net/prereq/radstudio/6.0/borland%20database%20engine%20professional%20english.7zip  

راهنما ها: 

http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/Help/429/helpemb_english.7zip  
http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/Help/429/helppsdk.7zip 

http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/Help/429/help3rdparty.7zip
```

----------


## soft-c

http://www.deltics.co.nz/blog/?p=735
این سایت مطالب خوبی داره

----------


## gbg

خب منابع که ندارم چون خودم تست کردم حالا یه هکس میزارم که ببینی

----------


## BORHAN TEC

جناب gbg من این نسخه را در اختیار ندارم. آیا امکان دارد که به سوالهای زیر پاسخ دهید؟

1- در عکس مربوط به پست شماره 9 مشاهده می شود که فرم مربوط به برنامه سیاه رنگ است و دارای استایل متفاوتی است. لطفاً در این مورد کمی توضیح دهید.
2- آیا برنامه کامپایل شده برای OS x را در سیستم عامل مک تست کرده اید؟
3- آیا C++‎ Builder نیز این قابلیت ها را دارا است؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

راستی امروز متوجه شدم که در XE2 علاوه بر ابزار گزارش ساز RaveReports ابزار Fast Report هم قرار داده شده است.
این هم منبع:
http://www.farinsoft.com/article/mod...ticle&sid=9318

به نظر من هم این نسخه از دلفی آغاز یک تحول بسیار عظیم در تاریخ دلفی به شمار می شود (گذشته از جوّ گیر شدن). 
البته اگر در کنار این نسخه RemObjects Data Abstract نیز قرار داده می شد خیلی بهتر می شد.  :گیج:

----------


## gbg

> جناب gbg من این نسخه را در اختیار ندارم. آیا امکان دارد که به سوالهای زیر پاسخ دهید؟
> 
> 1- در عکس مربوط به پست شماره 9 مشاهده می شود که فرم مربوط به برنامه سیاه رنگ است و دارای استایل متفاوتی است. لطفاً در این مورد کمی توضیح دهید.
> 2- آیا برنامه کامپایل شده برای OS x را در سیستم عامل مک تست کرده اید؟
> 3- آیا C++‎ Builder نیز این قابلیت ها را دارا است؟


خب من تو ویندوز 32 بیت اکس پی و اپل تست کردم وقتی اجرا می کنی اسکین فرم شبیه اسکین پیش فرض ویندوز میشد.
وقتی هم برای ویندوز 64 بیت کامپایل می کنم اجرا نمیشه و میگه این یه اپلیکشین ولید برای ویندوز نیست روی OS x هم اجرا میشه

البته گفتنی زیاد داره ولی هم حوصله تایپ ندارم و هم همه موارد یادم نیست
مثلا اصلا یادم نمیاد که فست ریپورت رو تو لیست کامپوننت هاش دیده باشم
چون باهاش برنامه های بزرگ و کامل ننوشتم

----------


## moein+

در رابطه با FireMonkey، در حقیقت همون مجموعه ابزارهای (کامپوننت های) DXScene حاصل کار آقای Eugene A. Kryukov هست، که البته قبل از این ها اعلام کرده بود چه اتفاقی داره میافته ! (www.ksdev.com)
دوستانی که علاقه مندند از این مجموعه ابزارهای طراحی واسط جدید تجربه ای کسب کنند می تونند نگارش های موجود dxScene رو تهیه و نصب کنند!

----------


## nilidelphi

آقا یه سوال دارم
OS x کدوم سیستم عامل هارو ساپورت میکنه؟
یعنی با این ویژگی جدید میشه واسه چه سیستم عامل هایی بجز ویندوز برنامه نوشت؟
من تو لینک هایی که آقای عشایری گذاشته بودن فقط MAC و Android رو دیدم.
آیا برای لینوکس هم میشه؟
آیا برای مک موبایل هم میشه برنامه ساخت؟
ساخت برنامه واسه اندروید چگونه خواهد بود؟
اگه کسی میدونه لطف میکنه بگه.
با تشکر

----------


## BORHAN TEC

منظور ازOS X اگر اشتباه نکنم نسخه 11 به بعد MAC OS است.



> آیا برای لینوکس هم میشه؟


فعلاً که این مورد در IDE دلفی مشاهده نمی شه ولی فکر می کنم که به زودی در RAD Studio گنجانده بشه و یا به صورت یک آپدیت بعداً عرضه بشه. در موقعی که من یک ویدیو با نام Deep Dive Into dbExpress که در CodeRage5 توسط John Kaster مطرح شد را مشاهده می کردم، تقریباً مطمئن شدم که قراره یک کامپایلر هم برای ساخت برنامه های سازگار با Linux در Rad Studio قرار داده بشه.



> آیا برای مک موبایل هم میشه برنامه ساخت؟


اگه منظورتون ساخت برنامه برای iPhone ویا iPad باشه فعلاً دلفی نمیتونه مستقیماً برنامه رو برای اونها بسازه. البته اگر هم بتونه زیاد فرقی نمی کنه چون شرکت Apple فقط برنامه هایی رو به رسمیت می شناسه که با XCODE ساخته شده باشند. البته دلفی یک پروژه XCODE رو می سازه که شما بعداً باید آنرا با XCODE کامپایل کنید. البته شاید هم نحوه کار دقیقاً به این صورت نباشد، زیرا هنوز اطلاعات زیادی در این مورد هنوز به صورت کاملاً رسمی و دقیق منتشر نشده است.



> ساخت برنامه واسه اندروید چگونه خواهد بود؟


تا جایی که من متوجه شدم RAD PHP XE میتونه برنامه های بومی بری Android رو تولید کنه. البته این امکان چند ماهی است که در Delphi Prism قرار گرفته(در مورد Cooper تحقیق کنید)

----------


## gbg

نه بعضی از اطلاعات اون لینک صحیح نیستش یا حداقل من ندیدم چنین مواردی رو
کدی که برای ios تولید میشه فقط تو سیستم های اپل اجرا میشه و با XCODE نمیشه برای iphone استفاده کرد (من که چنین چیزی رو ندیدم) چون پردازندشون ARM هستش و تو توضیحاتش هم چیزی نگفته بود.
در مورد rad php هم بعید میدونم البته من باهاش کار نکردم
FireMonky همون VGScene هستش ولی به نظر من از اون بهتر کار میکنه

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا برای لینوکس هم میشه؟


توی این نسخه نه، ولی اعلام کردند که برنامه ایی برای پشتیبانی از لینوکس و اندریود در نسخه های آینده دارند.




> آیا برای مک موبایل هم میشه برنامه ساخت؟


مک موبایل چی هست؟! اپل یه سیستم عامل iOS داره که همون سیستم عامل موبایل این شرکت برای دستگاه های iPhone و iPad هست. با دلفی XE2 میتونید برنامه های مبتنی بر iOS بنویسید؛ یعنی برنامه هایی که روی iPhone یا iPad اجرا بشند.





> کدی که برای ios تولید میشه فقط تو سیستم های اپل اجرا میشه و با XCODE نمیشه برای iphone استفاده کرد (من که چنین چیزی رو ندیدم) چون پردازندشون ARM هستش و تو توضیحاتش هم چیزی نگفته بود.


لزومی نداره دلفی کد ARM تولید کنه؛ دلفی فقط یک پروژه XCode میسازه که سورس کدش با Object Pascal نوشته شده، و XCode هم از Object Pascal پشتیبانی میکنه. حالا اگر برنامه نویس اون پروژه XCode رو با استفاده از XCode کامپایل کنه، میشه کد ماشین ARM قابل اجرا بر روی iPad و iPhone. تولید کامپایلری که کد ARM تولید کنه در برنامه Embarcadero هست، ولی نه برای نسخه XE2، بلکه برای آینده.




> البته اگر در کنار این نسخه RemObjects Data Abstract نیز قرار داده می شد خیلی بهتر می شد.


وقتی خودشان به طور مستمر روی قابلیت های DataSnap کار می کنند، دلیلی نداره که Data Abstract را به عنوان رقیب کدهای خودشان در محصول شان قرار بدند.




> در مورد rad php هم بعید میدونم البته من باهاش کار نکردم


RadPHP XE2 میتونه کدهای Native برای اندریود تولید کنه، البته با استفاده از یک تکنولوژی واسط.




> در رابطه با FireMonkey، در حقیقت همون مجموعه ابزارهای (کامپوننت های) DXScene حاصل کار آقای Eugene A. Kryukov هست، که البته قبل از این ها اعلام کرده بود چه اتفاقی داره میافته !





> FireMonky همون VGScene هستش ولی به نظر من از اون بهتر کار میکنه


FireMonkey همون DXScene نیست (VGScene بخشی از DXScene محسوب میشه)؛ بلکه ادامه DXScene هست؛ یعنی شرکت Embarcadero علاوه بر خرید شرکت KSDev، برنامه نویس آن را هم استخدام کرد تا روی این محصول به کار خودش ادامه بده. FireMonkey فعل حاصل تلاش های Eugene Kryukov بر روی توسعه DXScene بعد از خریدش توسط Embarcadero هست. پس نمیشه گفت عینا همون DXScene هست، هر چند ایده اصلی، و بخش عمده کدهای به کار رفته شده و موتور رندر استفاده شده، از DXScene باشند.

----------


## gbg

untitled2.JPG
خب تو نسخه بتای 9 فست ریپورت هم هست ، ولی




> دلفی فقط یک پروژه XCode میسازه که سورس کدش با Object Pascal نوشته شده، و  XCode هم از Object Pascal پشتیبانی میکنه. حالا اگر برنامه نویس اون  پروژه XCode رو با استفاده از XCode کامپایل کنه، میشه کد ماشین ARM قابل  اجرا بر روی iPad و iPhone.


من که چنین امکانی رو ندیدم و البته هنوز با بتا 9 کار نکردم ، شاید تو این نسخه اضافه کرده باشن.




> RadPHP XE2 میتونه کدهای Native برای اندریود تولید کنه، البته با استفاده از یک تکنولوژی واسط.


خب RadPHP رو هم گرفتم به محض اینکه نصب کردم ، اگه این کار رو می تونست انجام بده میگم و عکسش رو هم میزارم

----------


## gbg

با اینکه در زمان نصب در لیست کامپوننت ها اسم فست ریپورت به چشم می خوره ولی بعد از نصب در لیست کامپوننت های نصب شده وجود نداره

در مورد برنامه نویسی برای ایفون هم این فرم گویاست ولی تست نکردم

untitled3.jpg

البته تو خود محیط دلفی کمپایل میشه و فرمش هم تو ویندوز اجرا میشد

4.jpg

البته کامپوننت فایر مانکی هم حذف شده و روی فرم نتونستم کامپوننت قرار بدم

----------


## BORHAN TEC

جناب gbg برای اسکین ها قرار است یک نشست در Delphi Live تحت عنوان Skinning VCL Applications  مطرح شود و احتمالاً به زودی هم اطلاعات بیشتری در این رابطه در CodeRage مطرح خواهد شد.

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

این دلفی ایکس2 برای برادر سیستم عاملی که بیشترین استفاده رو روش داره فکری نکرده ؟

منظورم ویندوز موبایل و وین فون 7 هست .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> این دلفی ایکس2 برای برادر سیستم عاملی که بیشترین استفاده رو روش داره فکری نکرده ؟


تا اونجایی که من می دونم نه.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

در آدرس زیر یک ویدیو در مورد *firemonkey* منتشر شده است که می تونید از اون استفاده کنید:
http://www.andreanolanusse.com/en/vi...s-mac-and-ios/
پیشنهاد می کنم که دوستان حتماً و حتماً این ویدویو را ببینند. در این ویدیو در مورد ساخت برنامه ها برای *iOS* و *OS X* هم صحبت شده و طریقه انجام کار به صورت عملی نشان داده شده است!!  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## vcldeveloper

> منظورم ویندوز موبایل و وین فون 7 هست .


ویندوز موبایل که منسوخ شده است. وین فون 7 هم گیس اش به سیلور لایت گره زده شده، و برای برنامه نویسی اون باید از سیلورلایت استفاده بشه. البته هیچ کدوم شون هم نسبت به اندروید و iOS بازار قابل توجهی ندارند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> با اینکه در زمان نصب در لیست کامپوننت ها اسم فست ریپورت به چشم می خوره ولی بعد از نصب در لیست کامپوننت های نصب شده وجود نداره


از Beta 9 اضافه شده. در هر حال موجود بودن فست ریپورت در این بسته نرم افزاری رسما توسط Embarcadero اعلام شده.




> البته تو خود محیط دلفی کمپایل میشه و فرمش هم تو ویندوز اجرا میشد


بله، چون اون کد یک کد برای X86 هست و از API های اختصاصی iOS هم درش استفاده نشده، پس مشکلی در اجرا روی ویندوز نداره. اگر مستقیما کد ARM تولید میشد، نباید روی ویندوز XP اجرا میشد، که فعلا این کار اتفاق نمیافته.

----------


## DelphiProg

RAD Studio XE2 رو نصب کردم ولی وقتی یه پروژه جدید درست کردم فقط برای پلتفرم Win32 کامپایل میشه و خبری از دیگر پلتفرم‌های Win64 و MacOSX نیستش.
ویندوزم 64 بیتی 7 هستش و قبلا هم دلفی 2010 رو سیستمم نصب کردم.
عکسی از About دلفی هم ضمیمه کردم.
ممنون میشم بگید که مشکل از کجاست.

----------


## MohsenB

> ویندوز موبایل که منسوخ شده است. وین فون 7 هم گیس اش به سیلور لایت گره زده شده، و برای برنامه نویسی اون باید از سیلورلایت استفاده بشه. البته هیچ کدوم شون هم نسبت به اندروید و iOS بازار قابل توجهی ندارند.


در مورد ویندوز موبایل باید بگم که درسته که دیگه مثل ویندوز ایکس پی داره از رده خارج میشه ولی خیلیا هستن که ازش استفاده میکنن و نسبت به بقیه هم ترجیهش میدن .

در مورد وین فون هفت هم باید اینو در نظر داشته باشین که تازه اول راهه و اگرم یه نگاهی به برنامه هاش بکنید می بینید که تو همین چند ماه معرفی چقدر برنامه براش اومده . مخصوصا باید شاهد پیشرفتش بعد از آپدیت جدیدش "مانگو" باشیم .

این دو سیستم عامل خیلی خیلی شبیه تر به ویندوزین که برنامه های دلفی توشون اجرا میشه . تا اون دوتا که یه دنیا باهاشون فرق داره .

به نظرم کسی که دنبال یه گوشی حرفه ای میگرده میره سراق این سیستم عاملها . آندروید و ios هر دشون سیستم عاملهای خیلی ساده و با طراحی زیبا برای افرادی هستن که دنبال راحتی ، کلاس ، رنگ و وارنگی بودنن و یه چیزی که خیلی ساده همه جاشو یاد بگیرن ، که از قضا این افراد خیلی زیادن و بیشترشونم جزء قشر پردرآمد جامعه هم هستن و برا این چیزا بیشتر خرج میکنن . پس امبارکادرو بیاد سراغ این سیستم عاملها خیلی بیشتر براش میسرفه تا ویندوزها . که متاسفانه همین طور هم هست .

----------


## vcldeveloper

> در مورد ویندوز موبایل باید بگم که درسته که دیگه مثل ویندوز ایکس پی داره  از رده خارج میشه ولی خیلیا هستن که ازش استفاده میکنن و نسبت به بقیه هم  ترجیهش میدن .


منسوخ شده، یعنی دیگه آینده ایی نداره. مایکروسافت دیگه پشتیبانیش نمیکنه، و نسخه جدیدی ازش عرضه نخواهد شد، پس پشتیبانی کردن از آن برای دلفی مفهومی نداره.




> در مورد وین فون هفت هم باید اینو در نظر داشته باشین که تازه اول راهه و  اگرم یه نگاهی به برنامه هاش بکنید می بینید که تو همین چند ماه معرفی چقدر  برنامه براش اومده . مخصوصا باید شاهد پیشرفتش بعد از آپدیت جدیدش "مانگو"  باشیم .


مایکروسافت اعلام کرده که پلت فرم برنامه نویسی برای وین فون 7 سیلور لایت خواهد بود. سیلور لایت هم بخشی از دات نت هست، پس برای دلفی اونجا بازاری نیست.





> به نظرم کسی که دنبال یه گوشی حرفه ای میگرده میره سراق این سیستم عاملها .  آندروید و ios هر دشون سیستم عاملهای خیلی ساده و با طراحی زیبا برای  افرادی هستن که دنبال راحتی ، کلاس ، رنگ و وارنگی بودنن و یه چیزی که خیلی  ساده همه جاشو یاد بگیرن ، که از قضا این افراد خیلی زیادن و بیشترشونم  جزء قشر پردرآمد جامعه هم هستن و برا این چیزا بیشتر خرج میکنن .


احتمالا چندان با اون سیستم عامل ها (بخصوص اندروید) کار نکردید! وین فون حرف چندانی در برابر اون پلت فرم ها نداره. از نظر بازار، پیش بینی های موسسات مختلف این هست که اندروید در آینده بیشترین بازار موبایل را خواهد داشت و سپس iOS، و اختلاف سایر پلت فرم ها با این دو پلت فرم بسیار محسوس هست و خواهد بود.
از نظر ابزار برای حرفه ایی ها، یک سیستم اندروید در وافع یک دستگاه Linux هست با یک سیستم عامل سورس باز که یک فرد حرفه ایی میتونه سیستم عامل را خودش کامپایل کنه، و هر کاری خواست روی دستگاهش انجام بده. می تونید یک نگاهی به سایت هایی مثل XNA Developers بیاندازید، و ببینید که چه تعدادی Build های مختلف از نسخه های مختلف اندروید توسط کاربران با قابلیت ها، هک ها، و اور کلاک های مختلف ایجاد شدند و در دسترس عموم قرار دارند. از نظر برنامه هم برنامه وین فون با برنامه های ویندوز برای PC کاملا فرق می کنند، و در نتیجه تعداد برنامه ها و تنوع برنامه ها برای وین فون به گرد پای اندروید مارکت و بازار نرم افزار اپل نمیرسه. پس کلا اولویت دادن به وین فون در برابر iOS و Android هیچ توجیهی برای Embarcadero نداره، نه از نظر فنی، و نه از نظر اقتصادی.

----------


## gbg

خب من نگاه کردم
radphp هیچ کد برای اپلیکشن روی اند روید تولید نمیکنه ، فقط صفحات وب برای  آیفون و آیپد تولید میکنه ، ولی موقع نصب SDK برای اندروید نصب میکنه و یه برنامه به عنوان SDK Manager
که اون هم در حالت انلاین (ای پی ایران رو بن کرده) یک سری تولز نصب میکنه

یه ویزارد داره به اسم PhoneGap که کارش تبدیل کد php تولید شده به اپلیکشن برای آیفون و اندروید هستش

----------


## gbg

اگه از sdk فایرمانکی استفاده نکنی فقط برای ویندوز می تونی برنامه بنویسی و روی پلاتفرم های دیگه کار نمی کنه

----------


## MohsenB

> منسوخ شده، یعنی دیگه آینده ایی نداره. مایکروسافت دیگه پشتیبانیش نمیکنه، و نسخه جدیدی ازش عرضه نخواهد شد، پس پشتیبانی کردن از آن برای دلفی مفهومی نداره.
> 
> 
> *مایکروسافت اعلام کرده که پلت فرم برنامه نویسی برای وین فون 7 سیلور لایت خواهد بود. سیلور لایت هم بخشی از دات نت هست، پس برای دلفی اونجا بازاری نیست*.
> 
> 
> 
> *احتمالا چندان با اون سیستم عامل ها (بخصوص اندروید) کار نکردید!* *وین فون حرف چندانی در برابر اون پلت فرم ها نداره*. از نظر بازار، پیش بینی های موسسات مختلف این هست که اندروید در آینده بیشترین بازار موبایل را خواهد داشت و سپس iOS، و اختلاف سایر پلت فرم ها با این دو پلت فرم بسیار محسوس هست و خواهد بود.
> از نظر ابزار برای حرفه ایی ها، یک سیستم اندروید در وافع یک دستگاه Linux هست با یک سیستم عامل سورس باز که یک فرد حرفه ایی میتونه سیستم عامل را خودش کامپایل کنه، و هر کاری خواست روی دستگاهش انجام بده. می تونید یک نگاهی به سایت هایی مثل XNA Developers بیاندازید، و ببینید که چه تعدادی Build های مختلف از نسخه های مختلف اندروید توسط کاربران با قابلیت ها، هک ها، و اور کلاک های مختلف ایجاد شدند و در دسترس عموم قرار دارند. از نظر برنامه هم برنامه وین فون با برنامه های ویندوز برای PC کاملا فرق می کنند، و در نتیجه تعداد برنامه ها و تنوع برنامه ها برای وین فون به گرد پای اندروید مارکت و بازار نرم افزار اپل نمیرسه. پس کلا اولویت دادن به وین فون در برابر iOS و Android هیچ توجیهی برای Embarcadero نداره، نه از نظر فنی، و نه از نظر اقتصادی.



برا آندروید و ios هم پلتفرم دیگری مشخص شده ، دلیل نمیشه ، دست خود امبارکادرو هست .

من با همشون کار کردم .

این حرف شما یک تصمیم گیری عجولانس .

در کل به نظر من اینکه کدوم بهتره و غیره تا حدی سلیقه ایه ، هر کسی با اون چیزی که بیشتر کار کرده علاقه نشون میده .

ادامه بحث هم راه بجایی نمیبره چون اینجور که معلومه نه شما راضی میشین نه من . بهتره همون بحث تاپیک رو ادامه بدیم .

----------


## Felony

> به نظرم کسی که دنبال یه گوشی حرفه ای میگرده میره سراق این سیستم عاملها . آندروید و ios هر دشون سیستم عاملهای خیلی ساده و با طراحی زیبا برای افرادی هستن که دنبال راحتی ، کلاس ، رنگ و وارنگی بودنن و یه چیزی که خیلی ساده همه جاشو یاد بگیرن ، که از قضا این افراد خیلی زیادن و بیشترشونم جزء قشر پردرآمد جامعه هم هستن و برا این چیزا بیشتر خرج میکنن .


شوخی میکنی دیگه ؟!

مقایسه Windows Phone با Android ؟! یا iOS ؟! فکر کردن در موردش هم فعلا خنده داره !

----------


## vcldeveloper

> برا آندروید و ios هم پلتفرم دیگری مشخص شده ، دلیل نمیشه ، دست خود امبارکادرو هست .


تفاوت داره؛ برای اندروید گوگل از جاوا استفاده میکنه، اما امکان کلید کد Native با زبان هایی مثل ++C در اون کاملا وجود داره، و از طرف دیگه، اندروید یه سیستم عامل اوپن سورس و آزاد هست، پس خیلی راحت میشه برای برنامه نویسی اون راهکارهای مختلفی ارائه کرد.
iOS با XCode و Objective_C  کار داره؛ شما هر برنامه ایی با هر زبانی بنویسید، تا زمانی که با XCode قابل کامپایل باشه، یا بشه اون رو به کد Objective C تبدیل کرد، برنامه شما قابل اجرا هست.
اما برای وین فون Silverlight بخشی از WPF از چارچوب دات نت هست. کامپایلر باید کد Native دلفی رو تبدیل کنه به کد Managed زبانی مثل #C، از طرف دیگه رابط کاربر برنامه شما را هم تبدیل کنه به زبان XAML و اینها رو بده به کامپایلر #C تا ازش براش کد Silverlight بسازه. اگر هم راه های دیگه ایی باشه، همه چیز بستگی به مایکروسافت داره، چون اگر مایکروسافت ابزارهای برنامه نویسی و مستندات لازم را در اختیار شرکت های دیگه قرار نده، با توجه به عدم در دسترس بودن سورس کد وین فون، سایر شرکت ها کار خاصی از دستشون بر نمیاد. مایکروسافت هم که اساسا علاقه ایی نداره کسی برای پلت فرم های این شرکت از ابزارهای غیر مایکروسافتی استفاده کنه، پس نمیشه ازش انتظار خاصی داشت.




> در کل به نظر من اینکه کدوم بهتره و غیره تا حدی سلیقه ایه ، هر کسی با اون چیزی که بیشتر کار کرده علاقه نشون میده .


بحث بهتری نیست، بحث این هست که شما مدعی حرفه ایی بودن شدید. من نمیدونم یک سیستم عامل Closed-source مثل ویندوز فون چطور میتونه از یک پلت فرم اوپن سورس مثل اندروید حرفه ایی تر باشه؟ وقتی شما می تونید کل سورس اندروید رو داشته باشید، هر قسمتیش رو که خواستید تغییر بدید، و اون رو مجددا کامپایل کنید، و روی گوشی تون نصب کنید، دیگه چیز فراتر از این برای ویندوز فون یا iOS باقی میمونه؟ یک بار شما بحث میکنید که فلان سیستم عامل کاربر پسند تر هست، یا فلان سیستم عامل همه گیر تر هست، یک بار هم بحث حرفه ایی بودن، و بر طرف کردن نیاز افراد حرفه ایی را می کنید. از نظر کاربر پسند بودن، فعلا iOS از همه شون یک سر و گردن بالاتر هست. از نظر فراگیری هم فعلا در موبایل اندروید و در تبلت iOS فراگیر هستند. این وسط ویندوز فون چیز خاصی نداره؛ چون اصلی ترین برتری ویندوز در PC، یعنی وجود هزاران نرم افزار مختلف برای کاربران، در ویندوز فون وجود نداره، و برنامه های فعلی ویندوز مخصوص PC قابل اجرا روی ویندوز فون نیستند. از طرف دیگه، تمامی آمار منتشر شده درباره پیش بینی بازار تلفن های موبایل توسط شرکت های معتبر تحلیلی نشان میده که در آینده سهم اندروید بیشتر و بیشتر خواهد شد، و تا جایی که یادم هست، ویندوز فون حدود 10 درصد بازار را به دست خواهد گرفت.

نتیجه تمام این حرف ها این میشه که با توجه به نامعلوم بودن آینده وین فون و سیاست های مایکروسافت در قبال آن، و آماده بودن بستر گسترده ایی برای iOS و اندروید در شرایط فعلی، و پیش بینی های مثبت از وضعیت این دو پلت فرم در آینده بازار؛ و تفاوت های تکنیکی گسترده وین فون با ویندوز دسکتاپ؛ سرمایه گزاری بر روی وین فون در حال حاضر برای Embarcadero مزیت خاصی بوجود نمیاورد. Embarcadero فعلا این امکان رو داره که روی بازارهای تثبیت شده سرمایه گزاری کنه، و هر زمان وضعیت وین فون مشخص شده، برای آن هم برنامه ریزی کنه.

----------


## DelphiProg

Delphi XE2 Beta9 را نصب کردم ولی هیچ سریالی برای اجراش پیدا نکردم. چطور می‌تونم سریال پیدا کنم؟
Beta8 رو که نصب کردم 14 روزه بود که بعد از دو روز Unistallش کردم و نسخه جدیدترش رو نصب کردم ولی خبری از این 14 روز نبود.
ممنون میشم راهنماییم کنید یا اینکه یه سریالی بدید که بدون دردسر اجراش کنم.

----------


## MohsenB

> تفاوت داره؛ برای اندروید گوگل از جاوا استفاده میکنه، اما امکان کلید کد Native با زبان هایی مثل ++C در اون کاملا وجود داره، و از طرف دیگه، اندروید یه سیستم عامل اوپن سورس و آزاد هست، پس خیلی راحت میشه برای برنامه نویسی اون راهکارهای مختلفی ارائه کرد.
> iOS با XCode و Objective_C  کار داره؛ شما هر برنامه ایی با هر زبانی بنویسید، تا زمانی که با XCode قابل کامپایل باشه، یا بشه اون رو به کد Objective C تبدیل کرد، برنامه شما قابل اجرا هست.
> اما برای وین فون Silverlight بخشی از WPF از چارچوب دات نت هست. کامپایلر باید کد Native دلفی رو تبدیل کنه به کد Managed زبانی مثل #C، از طرف دیگه رابط کاربر برنامه شما را هم تبدیل کنه به زبان XAML و اینها رو بده به کامپایلر #C تا ازش براش کد Silverlight بسازه. اگر هم راه های دیگه ایی باشه، همه چیز بستگی به مایکروسافت داره، چون اگر مایکروسافت ابزارهای برنامه نویسی و مستندات لازم را در اختیار شرکت های دیگه قرار نده، با توجه به عدم در دسترس بودن سورس کد وین فون، سایر شرکت ها کار خاصی از دستشون بر نمیاد. مایکروسافت هم که اساسا علاقه ایی نداره کسی برای پلت فرم های این شرکت از ابزارهای غیر مایکروسافتی استفاده کنه، پس نمیشه ازش انتظار خاصی داشت.
> 
> 
> بحث بهتری نیست، بحث این هست که شما مدعی حرفه ایی بودن شدید. من نمیدونم یک سیستم عامل Closed-source مثل ویندوز فون چطور میتونه از یک پلت فرم اوپن سورس مثل اندروید حرفه ایی تر باشه؟ وقتی شما می تونید کل سورس اندروید رو داشته باشید، هر قسمتیش رو که خواستید تغییر بدید، و اون رو مجددا کامپایل کنید، و روی گوشی تون نصب کنید، دیگه چیز فراتر از این برای ویندوز فون یا iOS باقی میمونه؟ یک بار شما بحث میکنید که فلان سیستم عامل کاربر پسند تر هست، یا فلان سیستم عامل همه گیر تر هست، یک بار هم بحث حرفه ایی بودن، و بر طرف کردن نیاز افراد حرفه ایی را می کنید. از نظر کاربر پسند بودن، فعلا iOS از همه شون یک سر و گردن بالاتر هست. از نظر فراگیری هم فعلا در موبایل اندروید و در تبلت iOS فراگیر هستند. این وسط ویندوز فون چیز خاصی نداره؛ چون اصلی ترین برتری ویندوز در PC، یعنی وجود هزاران نرم افزار مختلف برای کاربران، در ویندوز فون وجود نداره، و برنامه های فعلی ویندوز مخصوص PC قابل اجرا روی ویندوز فون نیستند. از طرف دیگه، تمامی آمار منتشر شده درباره پیش بینی بازار تلفن های موبایل توسط شرکت های معتبر تحلیلی نشان میده که در آینده سهم اندروید بیشتر و بیشتر خواهد شد، و تا جایی که یادم هست، ویندوز فون حدود 10 درصد بازار را به دست خواهد گرفت.
> 
> نتیجه تمام این حرف ها این میشه که با توجه به نامعلوم بودن آینده وین فون و سیاست های مایکروسافت در قبال آن، و آماده بودن بستر گسترده ایی برای iOS و اندروید در شرایط فعلی، و پیش بینی های مثبت از وضعیت این دو پلت فرم در آینده بازار؛ و تفاوت های تکنیکی گسترده وین فون با ویندوز دسکتاپ؛ سرمایه گزاری بر روی وین فون در حال حاضر برای Embarcadero مزیت خاصی بوجود نمیاورد. Embarcadero فعلا این امکان رو داره که روی بازارهای تثبیت شده سرمایه گزاری کنه، و هر زمان وضعیت وین فون مشخص شده، برای آن هم برنامه ریزی کنه.


با تمام این تفاسیر من روی حرف خودم هستم .

شما هم روی حرف خودتان باشید .


ان الله مع الصابرین

----------


## vcldeveloper

شک دارم که این FireMonkey از زبان های راست-به-چپ مثل فارسی یا عربی پشتبیانی کنه:
http://vcldeveloper.com/news/firemon...ectional-text/

----------


## gbg

لیست امکانات دلفی XE2

http://blogs.embarcadero.com/davidi/2011/08/14/41124

اینم برای اونایی که نموتونن وارد سایت بشن
Delphi XE2 - list of new capabilities
Delphi 64-bit compiler
Delphi OS X compiler
C++‎ OS X compiler
FireMonkey Platform for creating 32-bit Windows applications for Windows 7, Windows Vista and XP; Server
FireMonkey Platform for creating 64-bit Windows applications for Windows 7, Windows Vista and XP; Server 2003 and 2008.
FireMonkey Platform for creating OS X 10.6 and 10.7 applications
FireMonkey Platform for creating applications for iOS 4.2 and higher
VCL (Visual Component Library) for rapidly building 64-bit applications for Windows 7 and Windows Vista.
IDE support for building and managing projects for 64-bit Windows
IDE support for building and managing projects for OS X
Delphi RTL for 64-bit Windows
Delphi RTL for OS X
C++‎ RTL for OS X
Native zip file RTL support for Delphi and C++‎
RTTI for indexed properties and RTL support
C++‎ RTTI compatibility with Delphi
C++‎ Boost for OS X
Dinkumware C++‎ RTL for OS X
Deployment Manager: Deploy Delphi applications to OS X, 32-bit Windows and 64-bit Windows
Deployment Manager: Deploy C++‎ applications to OS X and 32-bit Windows
Deployment Manager: Deploy Delphi and C++‎ applications to Amazon EC2 and Windows Azure
Delphi Pointer Analysis for Audits
C++‎ audits
C++‎ Static Code Metrics
Debug Delphi 64-bit Windows applications
Debug Delphi and C++‎ OS X applications
All dbExpress drivers available for 64-bit Windows
dbExpress drivers for OS X – InterBase, Firebird, Oracle, MySQL, SQL Anywhere and Informix
dbExpress ODBC Driver
LiveBindings connect any type of data to any UI or graphical element in VCL and FireMonkey
HTTPS support in stand-alone DataSnap Applications
DataSnap server ability to terminate socket connection
DataSnap CommunicationTimeout for HTTP protocol
DataSnap JavaScript Minification with dispatching
DataSnap Heavyweight callbacks support broadcasting to specific callbacks
DataSnap Callback channel events for servers and clients
DataSnap REST server support for multiple Callback Tunnels
DataSnap Session Events for TCP/IP Protocol
DataSnap KeepAlive support for TCP transport component
DataSnap Monitor and control connections
DataSnap wizard source code enabling developers to build their own DataSnap server wizards
ClientDataSet support for OS X and 64-bit Windows
DataSnap Desktop Client Connectors for 64-bit Windows, OS X, and Windows Phone 7
DataSnap Mobile Client Connectors for IOs, Android, BlackBerry, and Windows Phone 7
InterBase XE Developer Edition inlcuded for up to 20 users and 80 logical connections
MetaData support for TAzureQueueManagement
Amazon Simple Storage Service API
Amazon Queue Service API
Amazon SimpleDB API
FastReport VCL 4 RAD Edition reporting tool
Documentation Insight - a Delphi XML documentation tool
INDY component libraries for Win64 and OS X
ActiveX for Delphi Win 64
VCL support for Win64
VCL Styles: Create VCL applications with enhanced GUI
RemObjects Oxygene Compiler 5.0
FastReport.net reporting tool
RadPHP Build mobile-optimized Web applications
RadPHP Visual mobile design surface to see how the interface will look on the device
Turn PHP apps into native mobile apps for iOS and Android
RadPHP jQuery mobile components

----------


## MohsenB

سلام


این ویدئوها رو در مورد دلفی XE2 ببینید :


Preview 1
http://youtu.be/3DS-E-dqikk

Preview 2
http://youtu.be/VqH8pgBhBNY

Preview 3
http://youtu.be/rByd_NE5Xts

Delphi XE2 and FireMonkey Application on Windows, Mac and iOS
http://youtu.be/JtFIw2YpuQc

اگر با دانلود از این سایت مشکل دارید می توانید از این سایت استفاده کنید .

----------


## BEHESHT*

لینک جدید دانلود : (نسخه بتا 9 )

http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/glyfx.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/paserver_windows.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/paserver_macosx.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/programfiles%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/vclwin32runtimes.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/vcldotnetruntimes.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/delphiwin32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/delphiwin32%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/delphiwin32x.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/delphiwin32txyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dunit.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/core.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/core%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/tchartdelphi.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coretxyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/corez.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/corewin32txyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/corewin32x.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/transmogrifierdx.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coredelphi.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coredelphi%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/corenetz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/corewin32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/corewin32xyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/xmlmapper.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coredelphibcb.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/mdlimport.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/database.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/databasew32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbexplr.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/ibxw32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/ibxw32xyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbgow32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/sqlbuilder%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbexpress.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/unittesting.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/htmldesigner.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/htmldesigner%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/ite.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/etm.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/itewin32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/indy.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/indywin32xyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/indywin32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/intraweb.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/iwwin32.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/codevisualization_delphi.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/codevisualization_delphi%20english.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/codevisualization_delphix.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/codevisualization_delphix%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/codevisualizationz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/codevisualization.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/codevisualizationx.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/codevisualizationx%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/sourcefileswin32.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/sourcefileswin32%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/sourcefileswin32xz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/internetcontrols.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/internetctrlswin32x.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/soapwin32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/webappdebugger.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/msofficecontrolscore.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/msofficedelphiwin32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/bde.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/bdecommon.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/bdecommon%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/bde_pro.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/bdecommon_pro.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/bdecommon_pro%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/databasedesktop.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/databasedesktop%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/imagefiles.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/sampledatafiles.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/directx%20installer.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/ia%20installer.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/rave%20reports%20installer.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/help%20system%20installer.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/finalbuilder%20installer.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/svnclient%20installer.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/querybuilder.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/ribboncontrolsw32xyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/ribboncontrolsw32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coreosx32xyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coreosx32xz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coreosx32txz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coreosx32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coreosx32z.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coredelphi64z.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/core64.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/core64xz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/core64txz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/core64xyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/coredelphi64.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/fmxcorexyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/fmxcore.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/fmxdelphixyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/fmxdelphi.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/fmx64xyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/fmx64core.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbcommon.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbxyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbxz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbxz%20english.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbsxyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbtxyz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/dbtxz.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/builds/radstudio/9.0/beta/7E8D6F25-669E-4111-A272-9AFB6F95AA6C/helpwin32.7zip
                                http://installers.codegear.com/prereq/radstudio/6.0/borland%20database%20engine%20professional%20engli  sh.7zip
                                 http://installers.codegear.com.edgesuite.net/prereq/radstudio/6.0/borland%20database%20engine%20professional%20engli  sh.7zip


لینک دانلود یک جا : 

http://u.115.com/file/clv4zasq

حتما با IE لینک بالا رو استفاده کنین

دوستان کسی  اطلاع نداره نسخه نهایی که عرضه میشه؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دوستان کسی اطلاع نداره نسخه نهایی که عرضه میشه؟


در بدترین حالت هم فکر نمی کنم بیش از یک ماه دیگه طول بکشه.

----------


## vcldeveloper

همونطوری که قبلا هم پیش بینی کرده بودم، FireMonkey در نسخه XE2 پشتیبانی از BiDi (یعنی پشتیبانی از زبان های عربی، فارسی و چند زبان دیگه) را ارائه نخواهد کرد. این مطلب رو امروز Andreano Lanusse از شرکت Embarcadero به من اطلاع داد، و متن کامل پیامش در بخش Comments لینکی که قبلا در این زمینه داده بودم، موجود هست:

http://vcldeveloper.com/news/firemon...ectional-text/

پس با این حساب، فعلا برای ساخت برنامه های فارسی با FireMonkey ذوق نکنید!

----------


## gbg

البته من تو قسمت ویندوزش که برنامه نوشتم یادم نمیاد مشکلی با فارسی داشته باشه ولی کاملا یادم نیست
چون نسخش انلاینه و می خواد آپدیت بشه و اجرا نمیشه

----------


## vcldeveloper

> البته من تو قسمت ویندوزش که برنامه نوشتم یادم نمیاد مشکلی با فارسی داشته باشه ولی کاملا یادم نیست


عدم پشتیبانی از BiDi به معنای عدم امکان تایپ فارسی نیست؛ بلکه به معنای عدم پشتیبانی از متون مختلط (لاتین + فارسی) یا (فارسی + علائم نوشتاری) هست. این یعنی هر زمان در یک متن فارسی از یک عبارت لاتین استفاده بشه، یا از علائم نوشتاری استفاده بشه، ترتیب متن به هم میخوره. علاوه بر این مورد، مشکل در چیدمان راست-به-چپ هم داره، یعنی نمیتونه کنترل ها را به درستی به صورت راست-به-چپ نمایش بده. درباره این موارد در لینک پست قبلی توضیح دادم.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به تازگی یک DataSheet در مورد دلفی XE2 در آدرس زیر منتشر شده است.
http://edn.embarcadero.com/article/41559

یکی از نکاتی که از این DataSheet می توان برداشت کرد این است که Delphi XE2 در 5 نسخه زیر عرضه خواهد شد:
Starter
Pro
Enterprise
Ultimate
Architect

توجه داشته باشید که کاملترین نسخه Architect است.

در آدرس زیر هم Delphi XE2 Feature Matrix:
http://edn.embarcadero.com/article/41563

و در آدرس زیر هم RAD Studio Feature Matrix قرار دارد:
http://edn.embarcadero.com/article/41566

----------


## loo30fer

ببخشید اعلام نکردن که نسخه نهایی این ورژن کی ارائه میشه؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

همانطور که می دانید یکی از قابلیتهای جدیدی که به Delphi XE2 اضافه شده اینه که به طور پیش فرض چندین استایل مختلف وجود دارند که شما می تونید به راحتی آنها را به برنامه خودتان اعمال کنیدو به عنوان مثال در عکس زیر می توانید مشاهده کنید که یکی از همین استایل ها به برنامه اعمال شده است:


در آدرس زیر اطلاعات بیشتری در این رابطه وجود دارد. به نظر می آید که شما برای این که این استایلها را به برنامه اعمال کنید باید به Projects > Options بروید:
http://www.delphifeeds.com/go/s/83564

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> ببخشید اعلام نکردن که نسخه نهایی این ورژن کی ارائه میشه؟


معمولاً رسم بر اینه که تقریباً چند روز قبل و یا بعد از سمینارهای CodeRage رسماً اسمش در لیست محصولات منتشر میشه ولی من امروز که به Online Stores رفتم دیدم که این محصول را برای فروش قرار داده اند ولی اسم دلفی XE2 هنوز دی اینجا قرار نگرفته.
 برای مشاهده Online Stores می توانید به آدرس زیر مراجعه کنید:
http://shop.embarcadero.com/dr/v2/ec...DE=&CACHE_ID=0

----------


## gbg

این نسخه منتشر شده

----------


## عقاب سیاه

از کجا قابل تهیه است؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

یک مثال جالب که در مورد FireMonkey توضیح می دهد:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80hfg...&feature=share

مقاله ای که نحوه اعمال یک استایل خاص را توضیح می دهد:
http://blog.analogmachine.org/2011/0...to-firemonkey/

یک مثال کوچک در مورد ساخت برنامه های برای OS X:
http://blog.analogmachine.org/2011/0...c-os-x-builds/

----------


## Golsiby

> این نسخه منتشر شده


نسخه فاینال منتشر شده؟ از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟ آیا براش کرکی هم وجود داره؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> نسخه فاینال منتشر شده؟ از کجا میشه دانلود کرد؟ آیا براش کرکی هم وجود داره؟


بهتره که کمی بیشتر صبر کنید...

----------


## pop123

http://installers.codegear.com.edges...in_partner.iso
برای  دانلود با حجم 1 گیگ ولی اگه من جای شما یودم به حرف آقای عشایری گوش می دادم یکم صبر می کردم ...کرکش نیومده

----------


## BEHESHT*

چند تا سوال :

1. این لینک های هلو برو تو گلو رو (iso.) از کجا گیر میارین؟

2. آیا همراه این fire monkey (فایر مانکی) هم هست یا باید جداگانه دانلود شه ؟ 

3. چرا حجمش کم شده !؟ من 2010 رو دانلود می کردم 2 خورده ای گیگ بود!!!

خواهش ام هم اینه اگه نسخه کاملش منتشر شد اینجا قرار بدین البته فایر مانکی رو هم فراموش نکنین

پیشاپیش تشکر

----------


## MohsenB

> http://installers.codegear.com.edges...artner</b>.iso
> برای  دانلود با حجم 1 گیگ ولی اگه من جای شما یودم به حرف آقای عشایری گوش می دادم یکم صبر می کردم ...کرکش نیومده



والا قبلنا کامپوننت های مناسب با یه ورژن رو با یه همچین نامی می دادن نه خود دلفی رو .

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

اینم لینک های نسخه کامل اما 30 روزه برای دانلود مستقیم :

RAD Studio XE2 حجم : 2.33 گیگابایت

Prism XE2 حجم : 1.27 گیگابایت

RadPHP XE2 حجم : 343 مگابایت

موفق و سربلند باشید

----------


## gbg

اونایی که مشکل پهنای باند و سرعت دارن دانلود نکنن
هم کرک نشده و هم اینکه به زودی تغییر میکنه از من گفتن بود
بهتره صبر کنین هنوز

----------


## pop123

منم به خاطر همین چیزا گفتم دوستان صبر کنند .....در ضمن اینها هیچ کدوم  نسخه فاینال نبستند به جای لینک 30 روزه از قابلیت هاش گفته بشه بهتره .....

----------


## عقاب سیاه

ببخشید با این نسخه امکان برنامه نویسی برای اندروید هم هست؟
توی این عکس را ببینید:


http://www.simonjstuart.com

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

به این پست برین

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> ببخشید با این نسخه امکان برنامه نویسی برای اندروید هم هست؟


فعلاً با Delphi و C++‎ Builder نمی توان برای آندروید برنامه ساخت ولی امکان ساخت برنامه برای سیستم عامل Android با RAD PHP XE2 و Embarcadero Prism XE2 وجود دارد. حتی شما با Embarcadero Prism XE2 میتوانید برای Windows Phone 7 نیز برنامه بسازید. توجه داشته باشید که ایندو محصول که از آنها نام برده ام بخشی از RAD Studio XE2 هستند(البته این را برای تازه کاران گفتم و منظورم به شما نبود :چشمک: ).

----------


## عقاب سیاه

ممنون!
آقا من از تازه کار ها هم تازه کار ترم!!!

یعنی RAD PHP  و Embarcadero Prism داخل خود RAD Studio هستند؟
مگه قبلا این ها جد عرضه نمی شدند؟ یعنی قبلا هم همین جور بود؟؟ مثلا توی RAD Studio 2010 ؟؟؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> یعنی RAD PHP و Embarcadero Prism داخل خود RAD Studio هستند؟


دقیقاً همینطوره



> مگه قبلا این ها جدا عرضه نمی شدند؟


اینها به همراه Rad Studio عرضه می شوند



> یعنی قبلا هم همین جور بود؟؟


بله



> ؟ مثلا توی RAD Studio 2010 ؟؟؟


بله

----------


## BORHAN TEC

*این ویدیو را حتماً ببینید!!!*
این هم یک ویدیو جدید در مورد Delphi XE2 که در مورد ایجاد ارتباط بین دلفی و OS X و کامپایل برنامه های دلفی برای Mac و دیباگ کردن برنامه ها برای OS X توضیح می دهد:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lEB38...&feature=share

----------


## soft-c

http://embarcadero.com/press-release...i-and-cbuilder
 سایت embarcadero هست و توضیحاتی راجع به ورژن جدید دلفی .

----------


## MohsenB

سلام

یه ویدئو کامل که تو اون همه مواردی رو که می خواید میتونید ببینید . از انواع پریویوها تا ویدئوهای روش ساخت برنامه و تست اون روی پلت فرمهای دیگر مثل مک ، اندروید ، ویندوز و ...

ویدئو


توضیح اینکه : هر کلیپ رو که تا انتها نگاه کردین گزینه های بیشتری برای نمایش ظاهر خواهد شد .

----------


## moein+

> FireMonkey همون DXScene نیست (VGScene بخشی از DXScene محسوب میشه)؛ بلکه ادامه DXScene هست؛ یعنی شرکت Embarcadero علاوه بر خرید شرکت KSDev، برنامه نویس آن را هم استخدام کرد تا روی این محصول به کار خودش ادامه بده. FireMonkey فعل حاصل تلاش های Eugene Kryukov بر روی توسعه DXScene بعد از خریدش توسط Embarcadero هست. پس نمیشه گفت عینا همون DXScene هست، هر چند ایده اصلی، و بخش عمده کدهای به کار رفته شده و موتور رندر استفاده شده، از DXScene باشند.


خب بالاخره XE2 هم اومد و البته FireMonkey هم با قابلیت های DXScene ...
دانلود نگارش آزمایشی همش 2.3G
http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...xe2_win_dl.iso

----------


## MohsenB

> خب بالاخره XE2 هم اومد و البته FireMonkey هم با قابلیت های DXScene ...
> دانلود نگارش آزمایشی همش 2.3G
> http://altd.embarcadero.com/download...xe2_win_dl.iso


تو صفحه قبل یه نگاهی مینداختین بد نبود

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام

پیشنهاد می کنم که حتماً نگاهی به صفحه زیر بیاندازید:
http://edn.embarcadero.com/article/41640

در این صفحه لینک دانلود چند فایل pdf در مورد RAD Studio XE2 نیز قرار دارد.

----------


## pop123

دوستان اتنظار ها به پایان رسید می تونید دلفی xe2 رو نسخه کاملا فعال شده رو از این آدس تهیه کنید 

http://embarcadero.persianblog.ir

----------


## soft-c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80hfge8NwCE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOtyD...eature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykFQV...eature=related
این هم یک تبلیغ جالب از فایر مانکی و vgsceneبرای ipod و دلفی برای android

----------


## pop123

دوستان از ابن لینک می تونید RADPHP XE2 رو به صورت فعال شده دریافت کنید (رایگان) 

http://embarcadero.persianblog.ir

----------


## nice boy

> این هم یک تبلیغ جالب از فایر مانکی و vgsceneبرای ipod و دلفی برای android


در مطالبی که این چند وقت توی این سایت مطرح شده، اعلام شد که امکان برنامه نویسی برای Android توسط RADPHP وجود داره ولی تویه یکی از Preview ها با نام Delphi for Android sneak preview2  نشون می ده که با اضافه کردنه یک Package مستقیما با خود دلفی یک برنامه نمونه درست می کنه و بعد از کامپایل، اون رو در آندروید اجرا می کنه.
کسی اطلاع بیشتری در این مورد داره؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

این هم یک مقاله کوتاه دیگه در رابطه با FireMonkey:
http://drbob42.com/examines/examinE0.htm

----------


## BORHAN TEC

این هم یک ویدیوی دیگر تحت عنوان What's New in Delphi XE2 که به قابلیت های اضافه شده به Delphi XE2 اشاره می کند که پیشنهاد می کنم حتماً آنرا ببینید:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICsmEI7IYUI

----------


## BORHAN TEC

پیشنهاد می کنم که این ویدئو را حتماً ببینید.

این هم یک ویدئوی دیگر در رابطه با FireMonkey تحت عنوان FishFacts using FireMonkey:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TssmhogMzE8

----------


## pop123

یکی از قابلیت های جالب Delphi XE2     

http://embarcadero.persianblog.ir/page/5

----------


## soft-c

آیا با firemonkey امکان ساخت انیمیشن هم وجود دارد ؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> آیا با firemonkey امکان ساخت انیمیشن هم وجود دارد ؟


چه نوع انیمیشنی؟ در Firemonkey میشه انیمیشن های مختلفی را بر روی عناصر مختلف رابط گرافیکی کاربر اعمال کرد. این عناصر ممکنه عناصر استاندارد و متداول رابط کاربر باشند، یا کسری اشکال تولید شده از چند شکل پایه ایی یا مدل هایی که از 3D Max به داخل برنامه Import شدند.

----------


## soft-c

> چه نوع انیمیشنی؟ در Firemonkey میشه انیمیشن های مختلفی را بر روی عناصر مختلف رابط گرافیکی کاربر اعمال کرد. این عناصر ممکنه عناصر استاندارد و متداول رابط کاربر باشند، یا کسری اشکال تولید شده از چند شکل پایه ایی یا مدل هایی که از 3D Max به داخل برنامه Import شدند.


 منظور انیمیشن های پویا ، نه در حد ساخت بازی (البته در یک تبلیغ دیدم که می گفت برای ساخت بازی هم مناسب است) ولی مثلا یک انیمیشن 2 دقیقه ای

----------


## BORHAN TEC

فکر نمی کنم که هدف FireMonkey ساخت انیمیشن باشد. هدف آن ایجاد یک رابط گرافیکی بسیار قدرتمند است(حتی بسیار قدرتمند تر از WPF که در دات نت وجود دارد) و ساخت انیمیشنی مثل این که یک گوزن دنبال پلگ کنه و شکارش کنه نیست. :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## soft-c

http://lookinside.free.fr/delphi.php?Delphi+XE2
http://www.jcolibri.com/articles/fir...nimations.html
مطالب جالب در باره ی firemonkey است . البته متاسفانه به زبان فرانسوی است ولی از روی عکس و کدها می توان مطلب را دریافت .



> ساخت انیمیشنی مثل این که یک گوزن دنبال پلگ کنه و شکارش کنه نیست.


 :قهقهه:

----------


## soft-c

http://www.embarcadero-events.eu/wor...FireMonkey.pdf
این هم یک مقاله ی کوتاه درباره ی firemonkey است که خود embarcadero منتشر کرده است

----------


## BORHAN TEC

این هم یک مقاله دیگه در مورد FireMonkey با عنوان FireMonkey Styles:
http://www.felix-colibri.com/papers/...ey_styles.html

----------


## BORHAN TEC

همانطور که می دانید یکی از قابلیت های اضافه شده به Delphi XE2 قابلیت LiveBinding است. در زیر هم یک مقاله کامل در رابطه با آن(به زبان فرانسوی :متفکر: ) وجود دارد:
http://www.jcolibri.com/articles/fir...elphi_xe2.html

این هم یک آموزش فوق العاده در رابطه با LiveBinding که البته جزئی از راهنمای RAD Studio XE2 است:
http://docwiki.embarcadero.com/RADSt...rogramatically

----------


## soft-c

قبلا در بخش مقالات یک مطلب در رابطه با kinect در دلفی قرار داده بودم . این مطلب هم در رابطه با firemonkey و kinect است :
http://www.simonjstuart.com/2011/09/...arriving-soon/

----------


## soft-c

سلام دوستان . من یک سوال در رابطه با firemonkey در یک سایت پرسیدم . جواب جالبی گرفتم :



> i have a question:
> can we make animation or game with firemonkey?


جواب :



> You can do anything with firemonkey including games, we just don’t  provide a game engine, but all the resources to build a game are there.

----------


## aj1shir

سلام
خوشحال میشم دوباره قدرت گرفتن این سیستم قدرت مند رو ببینم
بالاخره متوجه اهمیت گرافیک در برنامه های اجرایی شدند واغعا باعث خوشحالی است
و البته مهم تر از همه ساپورت چند سیستم عامل که البته جایه ناراحتی است که لینوکس رو هنوز ساپورت نمیکنه
به وضوح روشنه که مک در حال رشد است و سازندگان دلفی به خوبی این رو درک کردن
دوستان هنوز وقت اون نرسیده که این سیستم رو دان کنیم و ازش استفاده کنیم(البته با کرک اش) لطفا اگه کسی چیزه اش رو داره برا دوستان به یه شکلی بزاره که قوانین سایت رو هم زیر سوال نبره
*موفق و سربلند باشید
یا علی
*

----------


## MohsenB

> سلام
> دوستان هنوز وقت اون نرسیده که این سیستم رو دان کنیم و ازش استفاده کنیم(البته با کرک اش) لطفا اگه کسی چیزه اش رو داره برا دوستان به یه شکلی بزاره که قوانین سایت رو هم زیر سوال نبره
> *موفق و سربلند باشید
> یا علی
> *


هست , یکم بگردین .

----------


## Delphi 2010

ممنون از اطلاعاتتون
واقعا جالب بود
دیگه از امکانات جدید و محیط IDE چیزی وجود نداره

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> دیگه از امکانات جدید و محیط IDE چیزی وجود نداره


خیلی امکانات دیگه اضافه شده ولی مهم تر ها در این تاپیک بررسی شده اند. یک مسئله که به دلفی اضافه شده و به نظر من خیلی جالبه اینه که dbExpress در نسخه جدید از odbc هم پشتیبانی می کنه.

----------


## BORHAN TEC

این هم مقاله ای دیگر در مورد LiveBinding:
http://blogs.embarcadero.com/jimtier...1/09/30/31559/

----------


## soft-c

این هم یک مقاله ی جالب :
http://delphitools.info/2011/09/02/f...t-performance/
و یک مقاله در رابطه با دلفی 64 بیت :
http://www.devart.com/blogs/dac/?p=6

----------


## pop123

آپدیت Delphi xe2 به نسخه 4276

http://embarcadero.persianblog.ir

----------


## MohsenB

> آپدیت Delphi xe2 به نسخه 4276
> 
> http://embarcadero.persianblog.ir


برنامه نویس

----------


## soft-c

http://www.tindex.net/DelphiXE2.html#Topic2
سایت جالبیه . حتما یک سر بزنید .

----------


## BORHAN TEC

این هم یک ویدئوی بسیار عالی در مورد توسعه نرم افزار های مبتنی بر ios در Delphi XE2 که شدیداً توصیه می کنم آنرا ببینید:
http://www.devia.be/news/article/con...ploy-ios-apps/

----------


## soft-c

whatisnew.rar
یک مقاله در رابطه با firemonkey

----------


## Fh_prg

از دوستان كسي تا حالا برنامه 64 بيتي كامپايل كرده؟ اصلا كامپايلر 64 بيتي همراش هست يا نه؟

----------


## soft-c

> از دوستان كسي تا حالا برنامه 64 بيتي كامپايل كرده؟ اصلا كامپايلر 64 بيتي همراش هست يا نه؟


 http://www.devart.com/blogs/dac/?p=6
پاسخ های قبل را مطالع می کردید زودتر به جواب می رسیدید .

----------


## Fh_prg

دوست عزيز منظورم گرفتن خبر در مورد اين كه اصلا 64 بيت داره يا نداره نبود !
منظورم از اعضاي اينجا بود آيا كسي عملا برنامه 64 بيتي نوشته و كامپايل كرده؟ كيفيتش چطور بوده؟ قابل اعتماده يا هنوز بايد صبر كرد؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> از دوستان كسي تا حالا برنامه 64 بيتي كامپايل كرده؟ اصلا كامپايلر 64 بيتي همراش هست يا نه؟


کامپایلر 64 بیتی باهاش هست، کارایی کامپایلر 64 بیتی دلفی عموما بالاتر (مثلا در محاسبات اعشاری) یا هم سطح کامپایلر 32 بیتی اش هست. مشکل بخصوصی در استفاده از کامپایلر 64 بیتی مشاهده نشده، اما باید مطلع باشید که برنامه نویسی 64 بیتی با 32 بیتی به طور کلی چه تفاوت هایی داره، وگرنه ممکنه به مشکل بربخورید. در واقع در یک پروژه بزرگ احتمال اینکه یک پروژه 32 بیتی رو بدید به کامپایلر 64 بیتی و ازش خروجی 64 بیتی بدون خطا بگیرید، کم هست. باید بخش هایی از پروژه، بخصوص بخش هایی که با pointer و integer و توابع API ویندوز زیاد سر و کار دارند، بررسی و در صورت لزوم اصلاح بشند، تا با 64 بیتی سازگار بشند. مسئله بعدی هم پشتیبانی کامپوننت ها ست. کامپوننت های مورد استفاده شما هم باید یا نسخه سازگار با 64-بیتی داشته باشند، یا اینکه اگر سورس شان را دارید، خودتان وقت بذارید و اونها را برای سازگاری با 64 بیتی بررسی و اصلاح کنید.

----------


## MohsenB

> دوست عزيز منظورم گرفتن خبر در مورد اين كه اصلا 64 بيت داره يا نداره نبود !
> منظورم از اعضاي اينجا بود آيا كسي عملا برنامه 64 بيتي نوشته و كامپايل كرده؟ كيفيتش چطور بوده؟ قابل اعتماده يا هنوز بايد صبر كرد؟



سلام

تنها مشکلی که من دیدم این بود که در حالت 64 بیتی برنامه دیباگ نمیشه و فقط اجرا میشه . البته توی راهنماش چیزایی نوشته که من سراقش هنوز نرفتم . اگر کسی این کار رو کرده به بقیه روشش رو بگه .

باتشکر

----------


## vcldeveloper

> تنها مشکلی که من دیدم این بود که در حالت 64 بیتی برنامه دیباگ نمیشه و فقط اجرا میشه .


دیباگر 64 بیتی اش کار میکنه و مشکلی نداره.

----------


## MohsenB

> دیباگر 64 بیتی اش کار میکنه و مشکلی نداره.


من تا حالا دو ویرایش ازش نسب کردم و تو هر دوتاش وقتی برنامه رو همراه با دیباگ اجرا میکنم خطای "ناتوانی ساخت پروسه" رو میده . (Unable to create process "c:\Program......\Project1.exe )

تا حالا تو دوتا ویندوز 64 بیت هم نصب کردم . شما تنظیمات خاصی انجام دادین ؟

----------


## Fh_prg

> کامپایلر 64 بیتی باهاش هست، مشکل بخصوصی در استفاده از کامپایلر 64 بیتی مشاهده نشده.


با تشكر.
برنامه هاي 64 بيتي زيادي با FreePascal كامپايل كردم البته اكثرا بدون رابط كاربري و سيستمي و سرويس و پلاگين و كتابخانه براي برنامه هاي 64 بيتي ديگه بوده. كامپايلر 64 بيتي FreePascal حداقل آزمايشش رو براي من پس داده و تا اينجا مشكلي نداشته ولي به دليل بعضي بد قلقي ها علاقه دارم هر چه زودتر برنامه ها رو به دلفي انتقال بدم اميدوارم نا اميدم نكنه....

----------


## vcldeveloper

> من تا حالا دو ویرایش ازش نسب کردم و تو هر دوتاش وقتی برنامه رو همراه با  دیباگ اجرا میکنم خطای "ناتوانی ساخت پروسه" رو میده . (Unable to create  process "c:\Program......\Project1.exe )


مشکل از دیباگر 64-بیتی دلفی نیست، مشکل از شما هست که دارید سعی می کنید فایل پروژه تون رو در پوشه Program Files ایجاد کنید! قبلا بارها گفته شده که در ویندوز ویستا و ویندوز 7 اجازه ایجاد فایل در پوشه Program Files وجود نداره، مگر اینکه صراحتا درخواست مجوز مدیریتی بشه. پس طبیعی هست که وقتی شما میخواید فایلی رو در اون پوشه ایجاد کنید، همچین خطایی بگیرید. 

من با دیباگر 64 بیتی اش کار کردم، و یکی از کامپوننت هام رو هم جدیدا با قابلیت 64 بیتی اش سازگار کردم، و مشکلی نداشتم. البته طبیعی هست که در این مدت محدود همه مشکلات احتمالی عیان نشه، ولی تا اینجا کار، اونقدر که خودم باهاش کار کردم، و مطالب دیگران رو درباره اش دنبال کردم، مشکل حادی درش ندیدم.

----------


## MohsenB

> مشکل از دیباگر 64-بیتی دلفی نیست، مشکل از شما هست که دارید سعی می کنید فایل پروژه تون رو در پوشه Program Files ایجاد کنید! قبلا بارها گفته شده که در ویندوز ویستا و ویندوز 7 اجازه ایجاد فایل در پوشه Program Files وجود نداره، مگر اینکه صراحتا درخواست مجوز مدیریتی بشه. پس طبیعی هست که وقتی شما میخواید فایلی رو در اون پوشه ایجاد کنید، همچین خطایی بگیرید. 
> 
> من با دیباگر 64 بیتی اش کار کردم، و یکی از کامپوننت هام رو هم جدیدا با قابلیت 64 بیتی اش سازگار کردم، و مشکلی نداشتم. البته طبیعی هست که در این مدت محدود همه مشکلات احتمالی عیان نشه، ولی تا اینجا کار، اونقدر که خودم باهاش کار کردم، و مطالب دیگران رو درباره اش دنبال کردم، مشکل حادی درش ندیدم.


ممنون از جوابتون
من اون آدرس رو برا نمونه نوشتم . این چیزی که شما میگین اگه وقتی UAC غیر فعال باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد .

----------


## gbg

مشکلی نداره ظاهران
فعلا که اینجور به نظر میاد من آپدیت یک رو دارم البته

----------


## عقاب سیاه

ببخشیدا !
من الان بخوام با  RAD Studio XE2 یه برنامه واسه انروید بنویسم باید دقیقا چی کار کنم؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> ببخشیدا !
>  من الان بخوام با RAD Studio XE2 یه برنامه واسه انروید بنویسم باید دقیقا چی کار کنم؟


برای این کار می توانید از Embarcadero Prism XE2 استفاده کنید که جزئی از محصول RAD Studio XE2 است. در مورد نحوه ایجاد برنامه برای اندروید نیز یک نشست در CodeRage6 به آن اختصاص داده شده است که می توانید فیلم مروط به آن را مشاهده کنید. البته شما در نسخه بعدی دلفی که به احتمال زیاد نام آن Delphi XE3 خواهد بود می توانید برای آندروید برنامه بنویسید. توجه داشته باشید که نسخه بعدی دلفی احتمالاً در تابستان آینده عرضه خواهد شد.

----------


## عقاب سیاه

ممنون
با Embarcadero RadPHP XE2 نمیشه؟ اگه میشه یه توضیح مختصر لطفا

----------


## pop123

بله میشه  آخرین آپدیت رو نصب کنید  که قابلیت  نوشتن برنامه بر رو ی آندروید رو هم اضافه کردن 

موفق باشید

----------


## عقاب سیاه

توی FireMonkey  وقتی ادیت ها را از راست به چپ می کنم خراب می شن و دیگه امکان سلکت کردم متن داخل اون ها نیست یا عنیاتسلکتا نشون نمیده یجوریه! چرا؟؟ راهی نداره؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

به خاطر اینکه FireMonkey هنوز برای زبان های راست به چپ آماده نیست و این باگها هنوز برطرف نشده اند. توجه داشته باشید که Update 2 مربوط به RAD Studio هم آمده ولی هنوز من اطلاع ندارم که این مشکلات برطرف شده یا نه.

----------


## عقاب سیاه

پس لطفا اگه این مشکل حل شد همین جا اطلاع رسانی کنید! ممنون

----------


## BEHESHT*

الان دلفی xe2 رو همراه با آپدیت 2 با هم یک جا می تونید از لینک زیر دریافت کنید :


http://altd.embarcadero.com/download/radstudio/xe2/delphicbuilder_xe2_4316_win_dl.iso

حجم : 2.44 GB

موفق باشید

----------


## BORHAN TEC

سلام

مقالاتی جالب در مورد قابلیت Live Binding در Delphi XE2

http://www.sdn.nl/SDN/Artikelen/tabi...eBindings.aspx
http://www.devia.be/news/article/int...in-delphi-xe2/
http://www.embarcadero-events.eu/wor...e_Bindings.pdf

شاید بالا آوردن این تاپیک بعد از دوماه از نظر بعضی ها!  :لبخند گشاده!: کار نابخشودنی ای باشه ولی از اونجایی که بسیاری از قابلیت های این نسخه جدید در همین تاپیک معرفی شده اند فکر کردم که بهتره منابع آموزشی در مورد این قابلیت ها رو هم در اینجا قرار بدم، که از این بابت از مدیران پوزش می طلبم تا این تاپیک رو فعلاً قفل نکنند! :خجالت:

----------


## عقاب سیاه

ببخشید با منتشر شدن آپدیت 3 هنوز مشکل فایرمانکی با فارسی و راست به چپ درست نشده؟

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> ببخشید با منتشر شدن آپدیت 3 هنوز مشکل فایرمانکی با فارسی و راست به چپ درست نشده؟


نمیدونم، من که فعلاً دارم از آپدیت 1 استفاده می کنم.

----------


## کامروا

سلام 
میگم منبعی چیزی واسه یادگیری این FireMonkey  معرفی نشده؟ 
لطفا اگه کتابی، مقاله ای چیزی میزی دارید بزارید ماهم استفاده کنیم
ممنون

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> میگم منبعی چیزی واسه یادگیری این FireMonkey معرفی نشده؟ 
>  لطفا اگه کتابی، مقاله ای چیزی میزی دارید بزارید ماهم استفاده کنیم


منابع برای یادگیری FireMonkey زیاد شده. به عنوان مثال چندی پیش شرکت Embarcadero در 24 درس به آموزش دلفی پرداخته بود که بسیاری از آنها مربوط به FireMonkey است که ویدئوهای آن هم از طریق Embarcadero Developer Network یا EDN در دسترس است. همچنین یک WhitePaper حدوداً 50 صفحه ای هم توسط Marco Cantu منتشر شده است. و همینطور در کنفرانس CodeRage 6 هم جلساتی در رابطه با FireMonkey ترتیب داده شده بود. سایت های زیادی هم مقالاتی را در رابطه با FireMonkey نوشته اند که با یک جستجو می توانید آنها را پیدا کنید. در حال حاضر هم آقای Marco Cantu  مشغول نوشتن یک کتاب کامل در را بطه با FireMonkey هستند...

----------


## gbg

نه مشکل راست به چپ هنوز رفع نشده

----------


## nice boy

یک خبر خوب
بسیاری از شرکت هایی که برای VCL کامپوننت ارائه می کردند حالا نسخه های سازگار با FireMonkey  رو هم منتشر کردند
در زیر لیست برخی از این شرکت ها موجود است

1) TMS Software releases TMS Instrumentation Workshop for FireMonkey

TMS Software, just release their new TMS Instrumentation WorkShop for
FireMonkey. A set of components for instrumentation and multimedia
applications for cross-platform FireMonkey software development. The
components work with Delphi XE2 and C++‎‎‎Builder XE2. The components
work on Win32, Win64, MacOSX & iOS platforms.

http://www.tmssoftware.com/site/tmsfmxiw.asp

2) DevExpress VCL Subscription 11.2 released! With 64-bit Delphi XE2 support

Yeah, it’s time to break out the exclamation marks! We just released
the second major version of our VCL subscription for 2011 and it
includes support for Delphi XE2 (both 32-bit and 64-bit) and
C++‎‎‎Builder XE2. "Since RAD Studio XE2 is the best IDE we’ve seen from
Embarcadero, you really have no excuses now."

http://community.devexpress.com/blog...2-support.aspx

3) Steema Software - TeeChart 2011.04.41118 VCL/FMX release

TeeChart Pro charting component library offers hundreds of Graph styles
in 2D and 3D for data visualization, 54 mathematical, statistical and
financial Functions for you to choose from together with an unlimited
number of axes and 30 Palette components.  Supports VCL and FireMonkey.

http://www.steema.com/entry/80/TeeCh..._2FFMX_release

4) Raize Components 6.0 now available

"The primary focus of Raize Components 6 is on the new VCL capabilities
that have been added to Embarcadero RAD Studio XE2. Specifically, 64-bit
VCL support and the really cool new VCL Styles support."

http://www.raize.com/DevTools/RzComps/Default.asp

5) Multilizer Supports Now Delphi XE2 and FireMonkey

Multilizer has released new version of its Localization Tools. Now it is
possible to localize software and applications which are created with
Delphi XE2 and FireMonkey.

http://www2.multilizer.com/news/news...nd-firemonkey/

6) Mida VCL to FireMonkey Application Converter

"I would like to clarify what the project Mida is, first of all is
not only a converter of components. The target is to create a real
converter of applications from VCL to FireMonkey."

http://www.midaconverter.com/

----------


## AmirSky

ای کاش این سازندگان دلفی یه مقداری ابزار های دلفی رو ارتقا میدادند
مثلا این dbgrid  رو با grid  سی شارپ مقایسه کنید. مثل مقایسه پیکان با بنز میمونه!
یا PageControl . خیلی مسخره است که بخاطر مشکل راست چین نشدن خیلی ها از Raze  استفاده میکنن

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> در زیر لیست برخی از این شرکت ها موجود است


DevExpress و Raize در حال حاضر هنوز کامپوننتی را برای FMX ارائه نداده اند.

----------

